# Pants



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey im lookng at snow pants im a guy and i have a 686 mannual jacket like this

http://www.bergsskishop.com/images_prod/999/5308.jpg

so i was thinking about getting the matching pants in blue like this

http://www.bergsskishop.com/images_prod/999/7512.jpg

and i was wondering if this would make me look weird or not? The people in the store said it looked good and some hot smokin chick said it looked bangin

what do you think?


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd rock it.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well if some smoking hot chick said it was banging must be okay. I would wear it.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

haha alright i think im going to get them today ill post a pic up,


----------

